# Diablo 3 - PS4 .- wie Spieler kicken



## Martina (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo und eine Frage:

In der PS4 Version von D3 , besteht dort die Möglichkeit jemanden aus einer Gruppe zu kicken/votten ?


----------



## fox1990 (2. August 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Hallo und eine Frage:
> 
> In der PS4 Version von D3 , besteht dort die Möglichkeit jemanden aus einer Gruppe zu kicken/votten ?



Das geht leider nicht...man kann nur unter netzwerk einstellungen die gesamte gruppe  auflösen.


----------



## Martina (7. August 2017)

danke


----------

